#ubuntu-de-l10n 2013-09-30
<UbuPhillup> hey CarstenG
<UbuPhillup> haste du ne Idee wo ich die Zeichenketten finden kann https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations/+bug/1222789
<UbuPhillup> ich denke das gehört dazu https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/system-config-printer
<UbuPhillup> aber da ist es nicht
<CarstenG> Hallo UbuPhillup
<CarstenG> Ich weiß auch nicht, wo das ist.
<UbuPhillup> hallo
<UbuPhillup> ok
<CarstenG> Aber vielleicht sind ja die Schaltknöpfe in einem anderen Paket drin?
<CarstenG> Aber wo…
<UbuPhillup> CarstenG: ja das ist die Frage
<CarstenG> Immer die gleiche Frage…
<CarstenG> Ja, das nervt mich auch immer, »Wie finde ich das richtige Paket zu einer speziellen Zeichenkette«.
<UbuPhillup> und meistens ist die offentsichtlich es nicht …
<UbuPhillup> *e
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2013-10-04
<UbuPhillup> CarstenG: e-mai geschrieben, weiß aber selber noch nicht ob ich dabin, da ich gerade Ferien habe ;)
<UbuPhillup> *E-Mail
<CarstenG> Fein :-)
<CarstenG> Und schön für dich :-)
<UbuPhillup> CarstenG: hast du sie schon bekommen?
<CarstenG> ja
<UbuPhillup> CarstenG: suerp
<UbuPhillup> man, kann nicht schreiben: *super
<CarstenG> Na, und das als Übersetzer ;-)
<UbuPhillup> CarstenG: ich bin auch eigentlich nicht der geborene Übersetzer, aber gibe mir mühe, und bei dem Ansturm an Übersetzern ;)
<CarstenG> Späßle gemacht :-)
<UbuPhillup> CarstenG: ne aber ist so
<UbuPhillup> so bin dann mal was essen
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2013-10-06
<UbuPhillup> hey fsworld
<fsworld> Hallo UbuPhillup, habe gerade noch etwas gespielt mit der Einrichtung über Pidgin und Thunderbird. Bleib erst einmal über Pidgin verbunden. Bin heute Abend wieder da. Danke für deine Begrüßung.
<UbuPhillup> fsworld: ich kann dir nur Xchat oder weechat empfehlen
<fsworld> Dank dir, werde es später bestimmt mal versuchen.:)
<UbuPhillup> fsworld: ;)
<fsworld> O.K. dann bis heute abend
<UbuPhillup> jo bis denn
<UbuPhillup> und zu deiner Frage fsworld nein meistens nicht, aber machmal kommen auch noch nach dem Überstzungs schluss neue strings hinzu, dann werden die auch noch aufgenommen ;)
<fsworld> Zu welcher Frage? Habe keine Frage gestellt. Habe mich nur bis heute Abend abgemeldet. Meinst du jemanden anderes?
<UbuPhillup> fsworld: ach auch egal, ja kann sein, habe ich wohl vertauscht, sorry
<fsworld> ja auch kein Problem, SPASS ist das beste Heilmittel gegen den Stress, die Hauptsache ist die Nachricht hat die richtige Adresse erreicht.O:-)
<UbuPhillup> hey CarstenG bin mir noch nicht sicher wann nicht heute abend da sein werde ;)
<UbuPhillup> fsworld: ;)
<CarstenG> hi Phillip, halb so wild. Wir warten paar Minuten auf dich :-)
<UbuPhillup> CarstenG: könnt ruhig starten , ich sehe ja was ihr hier so treibt ;)
<CarstenG> Hihi, stimmt ja auch wieder. :-)
<LSM> Guten Abend zusammen
<UbuPhillup> hey LSM
<UbuPhillup> abend CarstenG fsworld toba_ tux112
<fsworld> Guten Abend an alle
<tux112> moin :)
<UbuPhillup> lasst uns noch kurz auf tux112 und CarstenG warten
<tux112> worauf warten? :D
<UbuPhillup> tux112: bis die beiden auch da sind
<tux112> achso
<UbuPhillup> also wenn einer was zu Besprechen oder zu Fragen hat nur zu
<CarstenG> hi
<Ekkehardt> Jetzt bin ich doch fast pünktlich :) Guten Abend!
<UbuPhillup> abend
<CarstenG> Schön, dass so viele da sind :-)
<LSM> Also von mir nochmal danke für die netten Mails und die freundliche Aufnahme :)
<Ekkehardt> Ich glaube, letztes Mal wo ich dabei war waren wir vier.
<CarstenG> LSM: Gerne :-) Herzlich willkommen!
<UbuPhillup> jetzt sind schon 10-2 hier ;)
<tux112> ich habe heute auch erst meinen zweiten Tag mit IRC ;)
<UbuPhillup> tux112: ich kann dir da nur Xchat oder weechat empfehlen
<UbuPhillup> Ihr wisst alle das der Channel öffentlich geloggt wird?
<Ekkehardt> Ist bekannt. Zusätzlich logge ich noch mit Pidgin mit.
<tux112> ja
<fsworld> auch Pidgin funktioniert gut
<UbuPhillup> alles klar
<CarstenG> UbuPhillup: Beim Betreten des Channels wird ja auf das Mitschneiden hingewiesen.
<UbuPhillup> ohh ja stimme ich betrete ihn nur nicht ;)
<UbuPhillup> also ich kann ja mal zu Ubunutu-Touch was sagen
<tux112> ja :D
<UbuPhillup> hier https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Phone ist eine vollständige Liste mit Packeten die da zugehören
<UbuPhillup> und hier https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGermanTranslators/Saucy unter Ubuntu-Touch übersetzen was nicht ganz aktuell ist, kümmer ich mich drum
<LSM> Bei Ubuntu touch habe ich ziemlich den faden verloren... wie geht es denn nach dem Scheitern des Ubuntu edge weiter?
<LSM> Werden jetzt 'nur' Roms für andere Smartphones herausgegeben?
<UbuPhillup> LSM: jo
<UbuPhillup> warscheinlich
<UbuPhillup> sind die beiden Links verständlich ?
<tux112> ja ist verständlich
<Ekkehardt> UbuPhillup: ja
<UbuPhillup> die Ubuntu Touch System Settings sind jetzt vollständig alle 262 zeichenketten sind übersetzt
<UbuPhillup> bei den Core-Apps https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone-coreapps fehlen noch welche, CarstenG kannst du die Vorschläge dort dir mal ansehen
<UbuPhillup> dann ist bei https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-touch-preview auch schon fast alles übersetzt
<UbuPhillup> also sind wie bei Ubuntu-touch ganz gut vor
<fsworld> Auf welcher Seite stehen denn jetzt die Aufgaben, was noch zu Übersetzen ist?
<UbuPhillup> fsworld: generell https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+lang/de/+index?batch=300
<fsworld> Danke:)
<UbuPhillup> für ubuntu touch sind Links https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Phone hier
<UbuPhillup> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGermanTranslators/Saucy dort steht auch was noch Übersetzt werden muss, das ist aber nicht mehr so aktuell
<UbuPhillup> welches hier auch gerne bearbeiten dürft
<UbuPhillup> ok, hat jemand ne Idee wie man diesen Bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations/+bug/1222789 beheben kann, also wo dies Zeichen ketten sind
<fsworld> Wäre schön wenn von Zeit zu Zeit mal eine Mail in die Liste gestellt wird wo Übersetzt werden muss, gerade bei dringenden Übersetzungen, welche abgeschlossen werden müssen.
<UbuPhillup> fsworld: also eigentlich sind die wichtigsten https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+lang/de/+index?batch=300
<UbuPhillup> der Reihenfolge nach
<fsworld> o.k. hab mir die Seite schon mal abgespeichert
<UbuPhillup> fsworld: Ubuntu-Touch wird da irgendwann mit rein genommen
<UbuPhillup> wenn man irgendwelche Probleme die nicht das deutsche Betreffen hat, kann man auch im internationalen chennel #ubuntu-translators fragen
<toba_> zu dem Bug: system-config-printer ist das Programm. Der String ist eventuell hier zu finden. Habe ich aber gerade nicht. https://translations.launchpad.net/system-config-printer
<UbuPhillup> und dann gibt es auch https://plus.google.com/u/0/102330453873285638035/posts für Neuigkeiten
<UbuPhillup> toba_: jo, das habe ich auch dem bug schon hinzugefügt, aber das finde kein "Vor"
<UbuPhillup> ach und CarstenG du wolltest noch (oder ich wollte) http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#registering ;)
<LSM> Bei mir wirft launchpad gerade nur mit timeouts um sich
<CarstenG> UbuPhillup: ;-)
<UbuPhillup> LSM: einfach neuladen und ja das ist scheiße, canonical kommt da nicht in dir Puschen
<tux112> sollte so ein großes Entwicklerteam doch wohl langsam mal hinbekommen
<UbuPhillup> tux112: ja, nur ich glaube da arbeitet keiner oder nur einer dran
<tux112> dann sollen die mal die Community drauf los lassen, dann gehts vorwärts
<UbuPhillup> tux112: ich glaube niemand steigt wirklich durch den Quelltext außer die
<UbuPhillup> und beim letzten UDS haben sie gesagt, das der Bug ganz oben auf der Liste steht …
<tux112> dann hilft wohl nur weiter warten
<UbuPhillup> wie offt kommt das denn bei dir?
 * UbuPhillup sieht es gerade nur selten ;)
<LSM> Bei mir geht vielleicht jeder dritte seitenaufruf fehlerfrei durch
<UbuPhillup> ohh
<Ekkehardt> Ich hab immer so 10 tabs von Launchpad, da ist gut ein Drittel mit dem Fehler behaftet.
<UbuPhillup> bei mir taucht es eigentlich nur selten auf
<Ekkehardt> Manchmal hilft warten und neu laden.
<tux112> die haben bestimmt nur ein Problem mit den Cookies und den darin gespeicherten Zeittempeln
<UbuPhillup> tux112: → #launchpad kannst ja mal fragen
<lsm2> Und mein Router läuft wieder Amok
<UbuPhillup> lsm2: benutzt weechat
<UbuPhillup> *benutze weechat
<lsm2> Router ist wohl defekt, wlan bricht immer weg
<lsm2> Im Laufe der Woche sollte Ersatzgerät kommen
<UbuPhillup> das doch gut lsm2
<lsm2> Ja, mal gespannt wann die telekom den router rausschickt
<UbuPhillup> ;)
<UbuPhillup> hat jemand ne Idee wie man Engines besser Übersetzen kann als mit Einheiten? https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/ibus/+pots/ibus/de/+translate?show=new_suggestions
<lsm2>  mir fehlt da der Kontext. .. kenne ibus nicht
<Ekkehardt> Mein erster Impuls wäre, es mit Maschine zu übersetzen, aber ich kenne auch den Zusammenhang nicht.
<tux112>  mir sagt ibus auch nichts aber gibt ja Motor, oder auch als Bezeichnung eines amerikanischen Feuerwehrfahrzeuges ;)
<UbuPhillup> ist für die Tastertur eingabe zuständig
<lsm2> Mmh
<UbuPhillup> IBus - Intelligent Input Bus for Linux / Unix OS
<lsm2> Kann man Engine nicht stehen lassen? Man sagt ja auch z.b. Spiele-Engine
<UbuPhillup> hmm jor, CarstenG ?
<CarstenG> ähm, sorry, war gerade abwesend... wo seit ihr gerade?
<UbuPhillup> und fsworld dir ist klar das du die ganze Zeit abwesend bist
<UbuPhillup> CarstenG: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/ibus/+pots/ibus/de/+translate?show=new_suggestions
<tux112> so was wie Dekodiereinheit wenn dort die Tastaturmatrix dekodiert wird?
<UbuPhillup> Engine mit sich selber übersetzen
<UbuPhillup> CarstenG: hatte ich dich schonmal gefragt ;)
<CarstenG> Ja, ich erinnere mich wage. :-)
<CarstenG> Aber ne gute Idee habe ich leider auch nicht
<lsm2> Weder Einheit noch Maschine passen wirklich
<tux112> Baustein?
<lsm2> Spiele-Engine würde ich evtl mit Spiele-Umgebung übersetzen, aber das passt hier ja auch nicht
<UbuPhillup> CarstenG: ist denn mit sich selber okey ?
<fsworld> Sich selbst ausführendes Programm? Automatisch?
<UbuPhillup> tux112: dann also die Reihenfolge/Rangfolge der Bausteine ?
<CarstenG> Naja, wenn es im Sinne wie bei Spiele-Engine ist, könnte man es auch so stehen lassen.
<CarstenG> Aber wie schon gesagt wurde, ich kenne auch den Zusammenhang nicht.
<tux112> hmm Rangfolge der Bausteine klingt auch irgendwie nicht sehr realitätsnah, würde ich jedenfalls nie so sagen, ohne die genaue Bezeichnung was diese "Engine" ist wird es schwierig
<tux112> weil das Wort so viele Bedeutungen hat
<UbuPhillup> übernommen, solle sich jemand beschweren wenns scheiße ist ;)
<CarstenG> Ist halt wieder die Frage, wo kann man denn diese Zeichenkette in Aktion sehen?
<UbuPhillup> auch wenn das eigentlich die falsche Einstellung ist, aber das sieht sowieso fast keiner
<CarstenG> Welches Programm oder Menü?
<UbuPhillup> CarstenG: eigentlich garnicht
<UbuPhillup> CarstenG: garantiert irgendein Output im terminal wenn man im ibus nach fehlern such oder so
<tux112> dann sollte da ja sowieso jemand sein der Ahnung hat was er tut und kommt sicherlich auch mit dem Wort Engine zurecht ;)
<UbuPhillup> jo
<CarstenG> ok, dann klappt das ja.
<lsm2> Und gerade wenn man das nur zur fehlersuche sieht würde ich bei engine bleiben. Wenn man nach nem Fehler sucht ist die menge der Ergebnisse größer
<CarstenG> Ich verabschiede mich mal wieder...
<CarstenG> Schönen Abend euch noch.
<UbuPhillup> lsm2: du das war nur ne Vermutung ;)
<UbuPhillup> abend CarstenG
<UbuPhillup> bis denn
<CarstenG> *winke*
<lsm2> Ehrlich gesagt bin ich auch kein Freund davon, gängige Anglizismen zu übersetzen. Bei mir würde der Desktop auch Desktop heißen, weil man den Begriff eben schon kennt
<lsm2> Abet darüber habt ihr sicher schon mehr als einmal diskutiert :P
<UbuPhillup> ihr könnt auch immer sonst auch außerhalb unserer Treffen hier mal vorbei schauen, ich CarstenG oder Ekkehardt sind eigentlich auch manchmal da
<tux112> wie macht man denn so etwas, sozusagen dauerhaft online zu sein? :D
<UbuPhillup> lsm2: der Desktop heißt bei uns Schreibtisch (frage nicht warum, gab viel Streit drüber)
<UbuPhillup> hier ist ne Liste mit Wörtern https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGermanTranslators/Standard%C3%BCbersetzungen
<lsm2> Ja, hab ich am rande mitbekommen mit Schreibtisch vs. Arbeitsfläche
<UbuPhillup> wenn ihr die noch nicht kennt
<lsm2> tux112 echtes Daueronline geht mit einem IRC Bouncer
 * UbuPhillup ist ja immer noch für Arbeitsfläche ;)
<UbuPhillup> tux112: eigentlich bin nur ich hier immer da
<Ekkehardt> tux112: Rechner an, Pidgin an, Auto-Login...
<UbuPhillup> da znc aufm server
 * lsm2 wirft sazmm
<tux112> achso. könnte ich bei der Arbeit nicht machen so was
<lsm2> Verdammt Pointe versaut
<UbuPhillup> tux112: wieso arbeit?
<UbuPhillup> lsm2: hihi
 * lsm2 schlägt vor bei Desktop zu bleiben.  Jehova. Jeder nur ein Stein.  :P
<tux112> nun ich übersetze ja wenn nur in der Freizeit ;)
<UbuPhillup> tux112: ich auch nur, deswegen farge ich ja ;)
<tux112> und ich hab das so verstanden wie selbst bei der Arbeit hier online sein :D
<Ekkehardt> tux112: Ja, übersetzen nur in der Freizeit, aber IRC läuft fast immer.
 * UbuPhillup wirft alle Steien auf die Gnome-Leute die sind schult
<UbuPhillup> es gibt ja auch nich andere IRC-Channels ;)
<toba_> Ich finde es wichtig solche Wörter wie z.b. desktop auch zu übersetzen. Da gibt es auch noch eine ganze Menge anderer. xUbuntu soll ja auch für Neueinsteiger benutzbar und verständlich sein und nicht nur für Leute die sowieso in der Materie drin stecken.
<UbuPhillup> toba_: das ist das beste Argument für und gegen den Schreibtisch
<lsm2> Supporter: was ist auf dem Schreibtisch? User: Laptop,  Maus, Kaffeetasse...
<UbuPhillup> lsm2: ja genau, gnome ist schult!
<toba_> was spricht gegen den Schreibtisch bzw Arbeitsfläche etc?
<Ekkehardt> lsm2: genau genommen liegt das alles auch auf der Arbeitsfläche desselben.
<tux112> An Gnome arbeiten wohl nur Gnome ;)
 * UbuPhillup wollte eigentlich nicht über den Desktop diskutieren ;)
<UbuPhillup> toba_: gnome meint das ist besser zu verstehen, und wie können das aber auch nicht für Ubuntu ändern da Gnome dort die Macht hat
<Ekkehardt> UbuPhillup: Das ist wie Facebook nutzen. Keiner wills, jeder tuts...
<UbuPhillup> ;)
<tux112> wie ist denn das mit dem Ubuntu-Touch? Werden da die Images demnächst auch für andere Geräte als die Nexus-Reihe offiziell veröffentlicht?
<UbuPhillup> tux112: keine Anhnung, kannst in #ubuntu-touch fragen
<tux112> ok werd ich machen
<UbuPhillup> Okey dann sind wir für heute durch oder?
<tux112> von mir sind keine Fragen mehr für den Moment
<UbuPhillup> Super
<fsworld> Gute NachtO:-)
<UbuPhillup> Nacht
<Ekkehardt> Gute Nacht, fröhliches Übersetzervolk! ;)
<UbuPhillup> ;)
<tux112> bis dann
<lsm2> Von mir abschließend noch der Hinweis, dass ich vom 15.10 bis 24.11 beruflich unterwegs bin und in der Zeit nur eine schlechte bis gar keine Internetverbindung habe.
<lsm2> Im Extremfall bin ich in diesen 6 Wochen komplett offline.
<UbuPhillup> Kein Problem
<UbuPhillup> ;)
<lsm2> So, bin dann auch weg
<lsm2> Bis morgen nachmittag
<UbuPhillup> Bis denn
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2014-10-05
<phillip> Hi!
